# HELP



## Hill William (Jun 22, 2006)

Does anyone use Bridgekey Analysis Software. Our evaluation engineer had to suddenly take off for 6-8 weeks and now I am supposed to figure out how to do this stuff and I am having some major difficulties with LARS and Bridge Modeler. If anybody knows anything about this stuff your help would be much appreciated.


----------

